# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] LG M208wa

## badedas

Καλημερα στους συναδερφους μου εφερε ενας φιλοσ την lg m208wa με προβλημα στο τροφοδοτικο δυστηχος λημενη το επισκευασα αλα δεν θηματε πως πανε τα καλωδια της τροφοδοσιας για της λαμπεσ αν ξερει καποιος και μπορει ασ μου πει ευχαριστο εκ των τροτερων

----------


## JOUN

Βαλε το τροφοδοτικο στην θεση του και τις λαμπες οπως φτανουν τα καλωδια,δεν εχουν συγκεκριμενη θεση.

----------

